# Yoder Smoker in NJ



## FernandoJr27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to bbq smoking (about 2 years) and I have 18" Webber SMS , and a Dyna-Glo vertical off set smoker. I'm looking to upgrade my Dyna glo because it has too much leaks and the fire box started to flake off the paint. My question is does anyone knows where I can get and Yoder Wichita in NJ ?
Thanks


----------



## motocrash (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello Fernando.This should help you find a dealer.
http://www.yodersmokers.com/dealer-locator


----------



## FernandoJr27 (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks motocrash 
I tried to find dealer thru their website and the dealer charges way too expensive. 
Is cheaper to buy directly from them.
I was try to find something different on the tri-state area.
Thanks for the help


----------

